# Video of a Hospital birth (looks like in the 80's)



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

WARNING WANRING WARNING: Before you Click on the link: GRAPHIC: NOT SAFE FOR WORK: (or lunch for that matter) And, Also Sharp Objects are involved:

So






Click at your own risk.


----------



## grumpyshoegirl (Mar 2, 2006)

Um....wow. Ya think being made to labor on her back might have contributed to any difficulty she had?


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

Poor mom







and baby he just did not want to come out







Ya she should NOT have been on he back.


----------



## zoe398 (Jul 8, 2005)

:


----------



## Shell_Ell (Jun 13, 2005)

All that pulling and tugging. Ouch.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

I wonder if this woman knows that her private and beautiful, profound moment (and that of her baby as well) is up on youtube for everyone to see and comment on. I think it's a shame that it is being presented and commented on in such a negative way.
That baby looks big, beautiful and healthy and the Mama did an amazing job.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Cool video (minus the cutting and being on back etc.







). I wasn't able to see my DD's birth so that was cool to see. But good griewf! Why the pushing and pulling on that baby!?


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

This video looks pretty old. But oh man, that cut was terrible







:


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i couldn't watch it, no one was supporting her perineum so i stopped, looked too painful.


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

Yikes, poor little one. I wouldn't have wanted to come out either, if that is what i was greeted by... i just wanted them to hand that babe to his mama!


----------



## Shirelle (May 22, 2006)

That looks like my first birth....sharp objects and all


----------



## kat85 (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Does noone else find this a tad disrespectful?


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajama*
Does noone else find this a tad disrespectful?

ETA: Or looks like a birth photographer. BAH! He has 3 videos, of 3 different types of birth up on YouTube.

2 waterbirths and the Hospital one I linked to. I think it *Might* be his wife, not sure...could always email and ask? I know after a birth like that, I sure as heck would b-line AWAY from a hospital as fast as my feet could carry me


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

That is horrid. Get that woman off her back, quit leaning on her stomach and pulling on the kids head. The episotomy looked dreadful. Yick, Yick, poor mama, poor baby


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Where is that info? It looks like the person has three videos with clips of various births. I don't see any info stating that it is the woman's husband, or any personal info at all. And even if it was her husband, there is certainly no info. about her giving permission to have that up on youtube. Nor is there (IMO) anything respectful about warning people to not eat lunch while watching the birth.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

we x-posted pandora.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Yuck! That episiotomy looked so unecessary and painful! I can't believe that mom was on her back. Ouch. I tried pusing on *land* if you will, and that was standing up! It hurt, so I went into the water where I gave birth. I can't even imagine being on my back PLUS not having the benefit of water. Owie.


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

Why in the world is that quick clip of a simple and shockingly clean water birth marked as "may be inappropriate content" and the hospital birth (blood, closeups, etc.) is not?


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Alice,
It's probably marked because it ws 'flagged' by a youtube member. I think that's how it works there.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Probably the breasts. See, people have a problem with breasts...rembmer?

See, in the graphic gorey hospital birth, there were no breast shots. In the waterbirth one, there were.

In some prude's eyes, breasts are baaaaaad.

where's that eyeroll smiley???


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

What does eating have to do with watching a video? I'm eating a corndog (veggie) while watching the video. (honestly, I'm asking seriously, I've heard people say similar things before "not while I'm eating!" etc, I never got the joke or what was wrong with eating while watching ugly things) Really looked owie, I feel bad for that mama with all the poking pushing and pulling, oh, and cutting. How painful and cold.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mara*
What does eating have to do with watching a video? I'm eating a corndog (veggie) while watching the video. (honestly, I'm asking seriously, I've heard people say similar things before "not while I'm eating!" etc, I never got the joke or what was wrong with eating while watching ugly things) Really looked owie, I feel bad for that mama with all the poking pushing and pulling, oh, and cutting. How painful and cold.

I implies that it's so disgusting it'll make you sick and therefore you might throw-up your food or at least lose your apetite.


----------



## mamabearing (Jun 2, 2006)

I think its late sixties-early seveties. I think maybe not US as not in delivery room or birthing room. Cloth gowns.....

two comments- baby doesn't look so hot. Limp, not really breathing....

mediolateral episiotomy---- OUCH


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

I think mom looks happy and healthy in the end, so does baby, could worse,
but it just looks uncompfortable, like shes on a flat gerney (cant spell) thing not even a bed, and that pushing on her belly, then top it off with a terrible cut, wow!

How doyou find the other 2? the waterbirth you are talking about?


----------



## spsmom (Jun 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajama*
I wonder if this woman knows that her private and beautiful, profound moment (and that of her baby as well) is up on youtube for everyone to see and comment on. I think it's a shame that it is being presented and commented on in such a negative way.
That baby looks big, beautiful and healthy and the Mama did an amazing job.


yeah, what she said! i guess i have seen and heard of much worse. the amma did a great job.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=MidwifeGrl

Here's the profile of a lady who put up her birth video. She's a Lay Midwife. So you can do the math









Totally different ambiance...


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajama*
I implies that it's so disgusting it'll make you sick and therefore you might throw-up your food or at least lose your apetite.

So (sorry for carrying on off topic but I have always been curious about this) is it just a silly saying or are there actual people who get sick and throw up? What I mean is, is it really rude to show something gross to an eating person or more part of a joke like you said, so disgusting I might throw up. Is it said in the same way someone might say "I'm so hungry I could eat a horse"? Or like someone says "I just threw up in my mouth a little" but really they didn't. What I'm trying to say is do they really mean they can't eat at the same time or just say it to dramatize?

OK, back on topic for y'all.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=MidwifeGrl

Here's the profile of a lady who put up her birth video. She's a Lay Midwife. So you can do the math









Totally different ambiance...

Yes, very different because this one was posted with the love and reverence every birth deserves.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

"The quality of a birth depends on the empowerment of the woman."


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=MidwifeGrl

Here's the profile of a lady who put up her birth video. She's a Lay Midwife. So you can do the math









Totally different ambiance...

But what the heck is up with all that messing about with things?

In both videos people just need to go away and let the mother get on with things.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Perenial massage to prevent tearing. the catcher was also slowing the baby's crowning so the mother could strech adequately, also preventing tearing.

Sure beats the hell out of the slice n dice that was going on in the first video.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Ugh. That episiotomy was just AWFUL. Glad I saw that, not that I ever wanted one but now that I know what it looks like I will NEVER consent to one!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mara*
So (sorry for carrying on off topic but I have always been curious about this) is it just a silly saying or are there actual people who get sick and throw up? What I mean is, is it really rude to show something gross to an eating person or more part of a joke like you said, so disgusting I might throw up. Is it said in the same way someone might say "I'm so hungry I could eat a horse"? Or like someone says "I just threw up in my mouth a little" but really they didn't. What I'm trying to say is do they really mean they can't eat at the same time or just say it to dramatize?

OK, back on topic for y'all.

mara...I don't get sick or throw up, but sometimes if I see or hear about something that's disgusting to me while I'm eating, I find myself physically unable to take another bite of food until I clear my head.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

I think it's a shame that it is being presented and commented on in such a negative way.
Why? It's horrific that a woman should be cut for no reason and that a birth attendant would pull on a baby like that. Why shouldn't that be said?


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

And the second birth -- why on earth does the midwife have to have her hands on the baby's head the whole time and in the mother's vagina at all? Oh, and the lovely suctioning. Oh, and pulling on the baby's head again. It's all just so unnecessary and so invasive.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fourlittlebirds*
Why? It's horrific that a woman should be cut for no reason and that a birth attendant would pull on a baby like that. Why shouldn't that be said?

I think it's wrong and disprespectful to use this woman's birth as an example without her consent. I would be absolutely HORRIFIED and feel completely violated if I were to discover that my birth experiences were publicised and used in such a way and that people who watched responded with shock and disgust, completely disregarding the awsome work I had done in giving birth in the first place, and not commenting on the amazing baby.

Sometimes there are valid reasons for epesiotomies and scaring women away from the option by exploiting and sensationalising the birth experience of one unwitting woman is doing a disservice to all involved.

I see this as a violation of this woman's rights to privacy and a disrespectful approach to the topic.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

I'm with you, mamajama. So much so that the minute I clicked on the link I immediately felt ashamed that I was watching this, so I closed the window and wrote a letter of complaint to that website.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I should put my homebirth video up on youtube. My doula swears she could hear the ripping. All I could hear was the blood as it was hitting the floor.

I was hoping that woman consented to her video going up, but maybe not. Yeah, that is disrespectful.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I am curious who put the video up, I sure hope the birthing mother gave her permission!

Did anyone else notice the woman who gave the episiotomy was fumbling with the scissors at first?







Yikes.

Nuchal hand too... and so that baby was hard to get out I'm sure, especially lying down. It would have been more expedient for the mother to have been upright allowing gravity to assist instead of something pulling and tugging on the baby's head IMO.

actually, watching that video was helpful to me because I've never seen a birth video where the baby had nuchal hand and it was helpful to see that because we suspect Audrey had a nuchal hand/fist somewhere near her face but because of the waterbirth and me being the one to catch her (well, I sorta did thankfully the bottom of the pool was cushioned







)... but how that baby looks coming out is how it felt when Audrey came out.

I did notice the mom had a look of exhiliration and joy on her face... I was glad to see that.









The second video... hmm, perineal stretching gives me the heebie jeebies because it was done to me with my first birth and it was awful.


----------



## BBerryBliss (Sep 20, 2004)

I thought we wern't allowed to direct link to graphic images or video?


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damiarayne*
I thought we wern't allowed to direct link to graphic images or video?

It's a video of a birth. All birth videos are graphic in some way or another.

I also put a warning in my post that it was of a birth, of a medical birth, and that some unplesantess happens (understatement but hey, could be worse right?)


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mara*
What does eating have to do with watching a video?

Some people have a problem with blood. My husband does. It doesn't make him gag, but it does make him almost pass out. He got light-headed while watching ER once. Maybe some people have sensitivities in that way. I don't, but who knows.

That video inspired me to watch my own, which I'm doing right now while I'm eating pizza for dinner. My own birth is really bothering me. I wanted dh to tape it, but I really haven't been able to watch it. Now I'm feeling kind of nervous, and thankful I'm not having another baby, and my birth was a pretty good one.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
It's a video of a birth. All birth videos are graphic in some way or another.

I also put a warning in my post that it was of a birth, of a medical birth, and that some unplesantess happens (understatement but hey, could be worse right?)

So you're just not going to acknowledge the fact that you're violating this woman's privacy and bodily integrity by exploiting what may well be a traumatic experience for her or a private one?


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajama*
So you're just not going to acknowledge the fact that you're violating this woman's privacy and bodily integrity by exploiting what may well be a traumatic experience for her or a private one?

Umm I wasn't the one who put the video up on Youtube to begin with. My ID on Youtube is Ladybugmommy If you care to look me up and I only have one video up there, not birth related 

As I said, the person who uploaded it is more than likely a birth photographer/taper/documentary maker. I figured the woman did give permission for the photographer/person to upload it, therefore I felt it ok to post it here. 

Just because it doesn't explicitly SAY in buddy's profile that he has permission or not, doesn't mean he does (or does not, but I'm guessing probably correctly that he does)





 <<< Link to my video, NOT graphic, NOT Birth Related, acctually it's City of Heroes Related.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajama*
I think it's wrong and disprespectful to use this woman's birth as an example without her consent. I would be absolutely HORRIFIED and feel completely violated if I were to discover that my birth experiences were publicised and used in such a way and that people who watched responded with shock and disgust, completely disregarding the awsome work I had done in giving birth in the first place, and not commenting on the amazing baby.

Sometimes there are valid reasons for epesiotomies and scaring women away from the option by exploiting and sensationalising the birth experience of one unwitting woman is doing a disservice to all involved.

I see this as a violation of this woman's rights to privacy and a disrespectful approach to the topic.


I agree. I am afraid to even look at the video and this thread makes me feel sad.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
Umm I wasn't the one who put the video up on Youtube to begin with. My ID on Youtube is Ladybugmommy If you care to look me up and I only have one video up there, not birth related 

As I said, the person who uploaded it is more than likely a birth photographer/taper/documentary maker. I figured the woman did give permission for the photographer/person to upload it, therefore I felt it ok to post it here. 

Just because it doesn't explicitly SAY in buddy's profile that he has permission or not, doesn't mean he does (or does not, but I'm guessing probably correctly that he does)

Why would you guess that he does? That makes zero logical sense.

And I wasn't referring to the youtube member who posted it, I was referring to the useage of this woman's birth to make a point and express a negative opinion without providing the reverance and respect she deserves.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajama*
Why would you guess that he does? That makes zero logical sense.

And I wasn't referring to the youtube member who posted it, I was referring to the useage of this woman's birth to make a point and express a negative opinion without providing the reverance and respect she deserves.

Most negative opinion was directed at the medical proffesion that put her in that insane position and mutilated her. NOT towards the mother.

I never ever posted "OMG That mom is so dumb for choosing that" now did I?

NOR WOULD I, and I"m offended that you acctually THINK that I would.

I have utter disdain for the medical "professionals" that did that to her, and her baby.

Nothing but admiration for that woman for putting up with those shenanigans.


----------



## mother culture (Oct 19, 2004)

Whoa! That was amazing as all births are! I think that was acually prety gentle compared to some of the interventions I have seen. Mama looked thrilled too! I thin kbaby's hand up to the head had a bit to bo with the rotation too.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
NOR WOULD I, and I"m offended that you acctually THINK that I would.

Well rest easy then, because that wasn't my point at all.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

I felt sad watching the video. For the mom that she had such a birth and for the mom that she is being displayed on here like this.

About the whole nuceal (sp?) hand thing, I've never understood why people say it's so hard to birth or that's why they tore or anything like that. My daughter had *both* her fists on her face when she was born. I didn't tear, it didn't hurt, and she was out in less than 3 pushes.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajama*
I think it's wrong and disprespectful to use this woman's birth as an example without her consent. I would be absolutely HORRIFIED and feel completely violated if I were to discover that my birth experiences were publicised and used in such a way and that people who watched responded with shock and disgust, completely disregarding the awsome work I had done in giving birth in the first place, and not commenting on the amazing baby.

Sometimes there are valid reasons for epesiotomies and scaring women away from the option by exploiting and sensationalising the birth experience of one unwitting woman is doing a disservice to all involved.

I see this as a violation of this woman's rights to privacy and a disrespectful approach to the topic.

Do we know this woman has not given consent?


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kathryn*
I felt sad watching the video. For the mom that she had such a birth and for the mom that she is being displayed on here like this.

I'm not sure I understand why so many people have commented on us talking about the birth. Maybe because I don't give a rip if moms on a mainstream board read my birth story and tear it apart in favor of scheduled c/s. I wouldn't care if people discussed my births on youtube (except I never bothered video taping them so can't post them







, otherwise I would) as long as they aren't making gross or sexual comments about it.

Quote:

About the whole nuceal (sp?) hand thing, I've never understood why people say it's so hard to birth or that's why they tore or anything like that. My daughter had *both* her fists on her face when she was born. I didn't tear, it didn't hurt, and she was out in less than 3 pushes.
Well, in my case I was pushing in the same position, same circumstances with ds and dd2 but because dd2 had what we assume to be nuchal hand she was harder to push out... I was upright and feeling the fetal ejection reflex. Basically, she took two contractions to get out instead of only one- but it was immensely painful and I had awful back labor (she was not posterior).

I cannot imagine pushing out a big baby with nuchal hand lying flat on my back like she was... I'm sure it was quite hard for her! It was really hard pushing dd1 out semi-lying and she was presenting perfectly.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mara*
Do we know this woman has not given consent?

That's what I'd like to know... I don't understand why everyone is so upset about it. How do we know she didn't give approval?


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kathryn*
I felt sad watching the video. For the mom that she had such a birth and for the mom that she is being displayed on here like this.

About the whole nuceal (sp?) hand thing, I've never understood why people say it's so hard to birth or that's why they tore or anything like that. My daughter had *both* her fists on her face when she was born. I didn't tear, it didn't hurt, and she was out in less than 3 pushes.

Everyone must be different. My last one had a nuchal arm and he came out fast, in just a few pushes too.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mara*
Do we know this woman has not given consent?

You must presume there is no consent unless there is express written consent from the person involved---especially in cases as sensitive and personal as this one. But aside from that, there are zero comments from the woman herself on the youtube site...no comments from the woman here.

This is very different than a written birth story that you publish online yourself. It is full camera angles facing between her legs, showing what people here have even described here as violating actions being done to her. Can you imagine how traumatizing it would be to find out there were videotapes of you in your most vulnerable positions up on the web, without your permission??


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma*
I'm not sure I understand why so many people have commented on us talking about the birth. Maybe because I don't give a rip if moms on a mainstream board read my birth story and tear it apart in favor of scheduled c/s. I wouldn't care if people discussed my births on youtube (except I never bothered video taping them so can't post them







, otherwise I would) as long as they aren't making gross or sexual comments about it.


What if this woman felt traumatized by the unwanted epidural? This is not a birthstory. There are birth fetishists out there. Lots of them. This thread should be about how horrible it is that this woman's birth is up on youtube--posted by someone else, not the woman herself. The epidural is secondary.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajama*
What if this woman felt traumatized by the unwanted epidural? This is not a birthstory. There are birth fetishists out there. Lots of them. This thread should be about how horrible it is that this woman's birth is up on youtube--posted by someone else, not the woman herself. The epidural is secondary.

I agree. I'd rather have a sex video posted without my consent than my birth video, especially if it were so traumatizing. I don't like the threads with the tone, "I would never do that..." I always think, "But for the grace of God."


----------



## Lizzardbits (Jan 21, 2006)

I saw this vid about a month ago as i was looking for home births for my fiance' to watch. I thought about posting it too and saying "OMG ouch!", but i know that I was born in the very same fashion and why dis my mom for birthing me the same way. My mom birthed all three of us in the same way, and that was "how it was done". My Dad is an RN and that was how he delivered babies, and why wouldn't my Mom trust my Dad?

I am thankful that I have more options for birth than my Mom, I am glad that I know about the benifits of breastfeeding, car seat safety, keeping children's genitals intact, co-sleeping, not CIO, and a whole gambit of attached parenting. I am doing the best that I can at this point in time, just like they thought that they were doing their best at that time.


----------



## amyro (Aug 6, 2004)

thought I'd share a positive, uplifting, video of normal births happening in hospitals. No episiotomies here!

I have to say, I'm a midwife and have personally witnessed many births, even cut two episiotomies in my career, and I was horrified at that video. The sad part is that it's gotten worse, not better, since that took place. It was also clearly recorded in Europe (based on the medio-lateral episiotomy and the fetoscope) and we all know they're more civilized that we are here. Ugh...

I hope you all enjoy the Lamaze video.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

I think it's wrong and disprespectful to use this woman's birth as an example without her consent.
Are you saying that because we don't know if she gave her consent for it to be put up there? Well, none of us should be looking at it then, either. I assume you watched it? Wouldn't that in itself be violating her privacy?

I agree with you in any case. It didn't occur to me that someone would have essentially stolen it from her, but that could very well be the case. If I'd known that, or considered that, I wouldn't have watched.

Not that we know, but say she did give her consent... well then I don't see it as being any different as commenting on A Baby Story or the numerous birth videos around. If someone puts it out there, I have no responsibility to them not to point out the harmful aspects of what I see. The opposite, actually; I feel I have a responsibility to others viewing it who may not understand what they're seeing.

Quote:

I would be absolutely HORRIFIED and feel completely violated if I were to discover that my birth experiences were publicised
I would also.

Quote:

and used in such a way and that people who watched responded with shock and disgust, completely disregarding the awsome work I had done in giving birth in the first place, and not commenting on the amazing baby.
I wouldn't, as long as they were valid observations. There is much that was wrong that occured with my first birth, that if someone were to see it and express outrage, I would find that validating.

Quote:

Sometimes there are valid reasons for epesiotomies
The only "valid" reason for episiotomy has to do with a dysfunctional birth process created by environment or birth attendant.

Quote:

and scaring women away from the option by exploiting and sensationalising the birth experience of one unwitting woman is doing a disservice to all involved.
The disservice, on the contrary, is to imply, by failing to speak out against it, that the sort of practices represented on that video are normal and fine. They are not.


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

I think it is an amazing video. I like to give the benefit of the doubt and Assume the woman gave consent for it to be on the internet. I assume also that she at least knew it was videotaped. You have to give some good credit to to the fact that she's not in stirrups







Where does it say she had an epidural?
WHo is to say this woman did not completely enjoy her birth, episiotomy, pulling, and all? She sure looked elated to me. I think that a lot of people are reading their own perceptions into the video.
My computer is messing up, so my comments stop here









Namaste, Tara


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I just wanted to come back to this thread and add to my earlier post about how this birth video inspired me to watch my own. My husband videotaped ours (poorly), and he put it all onto a dvd, but I didn't really want to watch it until seeing this thread. Honestly, I didn't think the birth in the video linked here was as bad as some are making it out to be, although I did have a lot of nervousness when I first started to watch it. It's hard to see a woman in the throes of labor surrounded by fully dressed, non-laboring people who have power over her. But I find that difficult in all the birth stories like that that I watch.

I had a homebirth, and I ripped and the shoulders got stuck a little and the midwife had to help pull her out. She was bloody and in my video she looks pretty floppy. Basically, birth, at least mine, are just not all that pretty, and I felt there were a lot of parallels. I wasn't sure what I would find when I started watching mine, however, since I couldn't see all that was going on and wasn't aware of everything.

Having watched parts of mine numerous times since yesterday, I'm actually thrilled and excited to have that moment captured on video, and I'm sorry I don't have my first daughter's birth on tape also. But I'll leave Youtube birth videos alone from now on, since I don't know that the woman giving birth consented.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaTaraX*
WHo is to say this woman did not completely enjoy her birth, episiotomy, pulling, and all? She sure looked elated to me.

But that's not the only issue. I mean, I'm sure if my traumatic mismanged birth had been videotaped, it would have shown me looking elated too. (Elated that it was over, that I had persevered through it, that my baby was here and healthy. And then, the endorphins. Ahhhhh.) The fact still remains that I was unnecessarily harmed, and the baby could have been harmed too.

Who in their right mind, knowing it was unnecessary and harmful, would be happy about having their genitals cut up and their baby handled roughly? I'd guess this mother didn't know these things, and maybe still doesn't know it. Does that mean it doesn't matter?


----------

